# Fishing With Balloons . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Fishing with Balloons . . .

*http://www.balloonfisherking.com/balloon-fishing-with-biodegradable-balloons-from-balloon-fisher-king/*


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

According to the Seaview Fishing Pier website, a 28lb king was caught yesterday using a balloon rig with a blue.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

abass105 said:


> According to the Seaview Fishing Pier website, a 28lb king was caught yesterday using a balloon rig with a blue.


I just took a look at that . . . 

The report was on their Facebook page, but not the Pier website.

*https://www.facebook.com/SeaViewFishingPier/*

*http://www.seaviewfishingpier.com/fishingreports.html*

Tim Chavez with his 28 lb King Mackerel, caught on 9/20/2016 . . . NICE CATCH !


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

ez2cdave said:


> I just took a look at that . . .
> 
> The report was on their Facebook page, but not the Pier website.
> 
> ...


It's on both.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

So Dave is back, So how many times have you used this technique to fish? ??


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Please don't jump me for being a tree hugger. I was trying to find biodegradable balloons and ran across this. 
Also, I thought balloon fishing had been banned on the outer banks of NC.

http://balloonsblow.org/latex-balloons-still-kill/


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

surffshr said:


> Please don't jump me for being a tree hugger. I was trying to find biodegradable balloons and ran across this.
> Also, I thought balloon fishing had been banned on the outer banks of NC.
> 
> http://balloonsblow.org/latex-balloons-still-kill/


Balloon fishing is illegal these days in NC to protect the Turtles. 

Dave should find a link and post that up, but since he does not spend much time on the OBX he would not know the law.

The Park Service used to put a sign on every pier about it. We used to bag out baits in the old days before the ban with balloons for those critters that eat things in the dark night.

One day on Nags Head Pier there were a lot of children spending the day out there with the King Fisherman, Wind was blowing West so it was playtime....Like the Clowns do at the Circus I tied up a nice Dog made of Balloons and called him "Super Dog"...

All the kids and I had fun watching "Super Dog" float a live mullet out into deeper water.....It got dark and "Super Dog" broke free of my rig and he headed off alone on his journey to Africa....


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Jollymon said:


> So Dave is back, So how many times have you used this technique to fish? ??


he fishes?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> Balloon fishing is illegal these days in NC to protect the Turtles.
> 
> Dave should find a link and post that up, but since he does not spend much time on the OBX he would not know the law.
> 
> The Park Service used to put a sign on every pier about it.


Good idea . . . Let's get some facts !

I called the North Carolina Wildlife Resources Commission Headquarters and spoke with Captain Matt Long. He informed me that there are no North Carolina Laws prohibiting fishing with Balloons, in either Freshwater or Saltwater. He went on to say that the National Park Service, in North Carolina, does have a regulation prohibiting the use of Balloons, but that their jurisdiction over Saltwater Fishing only governs the region within the Cape Hatteras National Seashore, including Cape Lookout. Any pier, or other fishing location that prohibits the use of balloons is doing so on their own, without any State Law to enforce it. Their restrictions are valid, but not under penalty of law.

North Carolina Wildlife Resources Commission Headquarters
1751 Varsity Drive, Raleigh, NC 27606 
Phone: 919-707-0010

Captain Matt Long - (919)-437-6057	E-Mail : [email protected] 

*******************************************************

Following up on the information he provided, I telephoned the National Park Service office in Manteo, NC. I spoke with an official there, who confirmed the following :

(1) Balloons are prohibited within the boundaries of the Cape Hatteras National Seashore, including Cape lookout.

(2) The NPS only has jurisdiction within the boundaries of the National Park itself and all other fishing-regulations in North Carolina fall under the control of the North Carolina Wildlife Resources Commission.

Cape Hatteras National Seashore
1401 National Park Drive
Manteo, NC 27954

Phone: (252) 473-2111

*********************************************************

An example of individual "Pier Rules" can be found on Jennettes Pier website : *http://www.ncaquariums.com/jennettes-pier-pier-rules* They prohibit Balloons.

A search of the Nags Head Town Code reveals the following information : ( No Codes or Ordinances preventing the use of Balloons )

*https://www.municode.com/library/nc/nags_head/codes/code_of_ordinances?nodeId=PTIICOOR_CH8BEWA*

*https://www.municode.com/library/search?stateId=33&clientId=9168&searchText=balloons&contentTypeId=CODES*

*https://www.municode.com/library/search?stateId=33&clientId=9168&searchText=fishing&contentTypeId=CODES*

*https://www.municode.com/library/search?stateId=33&clientId=9168&searchText=PIER&contentTypeId=CODES*

Tight Lines !


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

It is a Federal ordinance meant to protect the Turtles and birds.

NPS does not make laws they are required enforce them.

NPS has jurisdiction over piers on Hatteras and they are all private property.

I worked at Rodanthe Pier when I was young and NPS had to grant the use permit every spring after an inspection.

At one time there was 2' x 2' brown NPS sign with a balloon with an X over it and a Turtle screwed to the railing Rodanthe Pier on private property owned by the Ferrell family.

I think you will have to keep searching for more links to support your premise...keep searching and posting links to muni codes we need more links

More Links please.

And if you find yourself with time on your hands post more links.

Call Washington DC and ask to speak with the Attorney General of the United States and get to the bottom of this


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry, not playing that game, anymore.

Post your verifiable sources . . . I did.

Tight Lines !


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> Sorry, not playing that game, anymore.
> 
> Post your verifiable sources . . . I did.
> 
> Tight Lines !


Tuna and the Red Head will vouch for me about the balloon ban, Red Head was my boss at the time we were working at Rodanthe Pier Resort. I do not link 

Show up on Rodanthe Pier and we will verify it for you

Where is Tuna anyway he should be getting back from the Gym anytime now

I called James Comey Head of the FBI and he said he was looking into this balloon case and would get back to me....I also asked him about wire-fraud regulations related to posting too many links on a chat forum. too many links has to be against the law somewhere.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Oak Island Pier is apparently unaware of any Federal regulation reagrding Balloons. Balloon fishing is allowed, as long as you are not on the "King Tee".

*http://www.oakislandpier.com/rules.htm*

The Federal regulation might only be an "urban legend". If anyone doesn't want to post links, just post up the Federal Statute number for it, without a URL.

Tight Lines !


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm a link amateur so please pardon my multiple link deficiencies. But here's a link that'd suggest Garbo is correct...


https://www.nps.gov/caha/learn/news/frisco-pier-contract-expires.htm


Talking about the old frisco pier it said: 

_"....affixed to NPS land, but assigned to the operator under the contract."_ 


Anyhow, I'd imagine the same can be said for other OBX piers....that they're on NPS land, which means they fall within NPS boundaries and under NPS jurisdiction.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Don't know about fed regs,BUT nps DOES prohibit use of balloons. Although Garbo mentioned Rodanthe and they are NOT under nps rule.... Just kinakeeters I'm sad to say,as Frisco is no longer around to bitch about anymore...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jakuka said:


> I'm a link amateur so please pardon my multiple link deficiencies. But here's a link that'd suggest Garbo is correct...
> 
> 
> https://www.nps.gov/caha/learn/news/frisco-pier-contract-expires.htm
> ...


 IT IS under contract,but IS ALSO to follow rules laid down by nps...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Rodanthe NPS land under the pier is under water at this time
Old Rodanthe Pierhouse was located over what is now water when J lived in Rodanthe. Looks like you have been outlinked Dave.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> Call Washington DC and ask to speak with the Attorney General of the United States and get to the bottom of this


NPS is under the control of the Department of the Interior . . .


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> NPS is under the control of the Department of the Interior . . .


That is a interesting fact Dave, thank you for pointing it out.

Criminal cases involving areas under Federal Jurisdiction are handled by the Department of Justice, call the Attorney General.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> That is a interesting fact Dave, thank you for pointing it out.
> 
> Criminal cases involving areas under Federal Jurisdiction are handled by the Department of Justice, call the Attorney General.


What do federal criminal cases have to do with whether or not a federal ordinance exists? 

Since the NPS would have jurisdiction, if there were any federal regulation in effect, they would certainly know about them.

****************************************

*So far, a Captain in the North Carolina Wildlife Resources Commission says that there is no such regulation, outside of the CHNS & Cape Lookout. He also said that if a pier or other location has a restriction on the use of balloons, they have done it on their own, adding that the restriction is valid, but not under penalty of law.

An official of the National Park Service says that their jurisdiction is only within National Parks, of which CHNS is one.

A search of the Nags Head codes & ordinances reveals no such restriction. ( If it exists on the Nags Head Pier, it is only their Pier Rules )

TODAY, there is further confirmation that no such regulation exists, from an e-mail I received : ( A Captain in the Marine Patrol )
*

*QUOTE :*

Dear Sir,

Thank you for your inquiry about the use of balloons while fishing in North Carolina waters.

I have tried to find something in writing about the use of balloons in the NC state regulations, and have asked my federal partner if they were aware of any. We could not find such a regulation. We did agree that their use should be discouraged due to the possible ingestion by fish and marine mammals. 

As a caveat, balloons could be considered litter if and when they become detached from the fishing line. 

Steven J. Anthony

Captain, District II NC Marine Patrol
Division of Marine Fisheries
North Carolina Department of Environmental Quality
252-808-8134 office
[email protected]
3441 Arendell St
PO Box 769
Morehead City, NC 28557

*END QUOTE :*

*So, with the information provided by my cited official sources in this thread , it appears no "formal legislation" exists within the State of North Carolina, governing the use of balloons as fishing floats, other than within the jurisdiction of the NPS. Namely, the Cape Hatteras National Seashore & Cape Lookout, in this instance.*

Tight Lines !


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Kid #1......Look how far I can pee-pee!

Kid #2......Oh, yeah....I bet I can pee-pee further!

Kid #1.....My pee-pee has a thicker stream.

Kid #2......Oh yeah, well my pee-pee is yellower than yours. 

Kid #1.....My pee-pee doesn't smell funny like yours. 

Kid #2.....Your'e a poo-poo head and I'm going home to tell my daddy.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

SloppyTilapia said:


> Kid #1......Look how far I can pee-pee!
> 
> My responses to Dave on this balloon deal are based on Dave incessantly posting links related to fishing that he evidently has little knowledge of.
> 
> ...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Those official sources validate what I originally said and facts trump hearsay, every time. 

I believe in locating verifiable sources of information, rather than relying on "personal say-so" to prove a point. 

Geting back on topic, I choose to believe the officals contacted over any personal post on an internet forum. I am not an "expert", but they are !

I have nothing more to say in this thread . . . 

Tight Lines !


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

garbo, if the links are legit what defense do you have?
js


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

js1172 said:


> garbo, if the links are legit what defense do you have?
> js


My defense? Why do I need a defense? I need a defense for my memories? I need a defense for being a fisherman on the OBX?

My experience related to the balloon issue, would entail seven years living on Hatteras 1989-1996 in Rodanthe and spending 260 days a year at Rodanthe Pier working or fishing during a time when the NPS had jurisdiction over the pier. There was a Park Service sign screwed to the railing stating that that bagging baits out with balloons and trash bags was illegal and that this was to protect the turtles who were to be protected under the endangered species act, the Turtle scientists were under the impression that the Turtles were ingesting balloons mistaking them for jelly fish which they feed upon. If you need more verification please contact the NPS, they will likely derive the statute over which they have jurisdiction. Likely it also applies three miles offshore of NC.

This was before the internet, before most of you fellas started fishing, it was during a time when if you wanted to learn things about Drum or King Fishing you had to pay a price, the knowledge was not free, you had to earn it, especially on Rodanthe which had a crew of rather protective fisherman and a reputation as a good place to go if you wanted to find trouble, especially if you came out to the end of the T and acted anything but gracious and humble.

I vaguely remember a sign about the Turtles on Nags Head Pier, but it may or may not have been there, that would have been from 1970-1989. I think the balloon ordinance was from around 1990 or a year or two later.

I can not remember a sign on Avalon or Kitty Hawk Pier that would have been from 1965-1970 before I migrated to Nags Head Pier, there was a great deal of baits being bagged out during that time and more monster sharks prevalent up and down the OBX.

I think I will take a break


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I was on nags head pier in 2007 and one of the regulars floated out a tuna head under a balloon, if it wasn't legal, no one said so, they did mention it was discouraged because of the litter fact.
js


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Dave you're still an idiot.. Why do you continue to give yourself to this abuse..?

Tell you what, walk out on any pier in NC while some one is pin rigging on the end with your big 9/0 and 10,000 yards of 200 lb test and set out a balloon or whatever kind of float rig you want to put out and tell us how it works out! 
IT WONT! 

Shark fishing after dark is another topic.. Most piers discourage it.

You started another thread last year or the year before about biodegradable balloons. The result was the same as this one.
You feel the need to post the laws of the state and so forth to prove your point. Despite STATE LAWS Pier rules come first.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Well now, I'm no tree hugger, and I'm still po'ed about what has happened on the CHNS in the way of ORV restrictions and such, but anyone with an iota of knowledge about sea turtles, jellyfish, balloons.....rubber, mylar, biodegradeable, etc......or plastic bags, might want to show better discretion in posting anything about fishing with ballons which encourages their use. It's not just about the Outer Banks, or any level of regulations. There are other jurisdictions across the country who have banned that practice, and this forum reaches out to them also. All of us care about conservation and preservation, but like it or not, these days we have the environmental extremists to deal with too.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Besides Dave, why do you wish to argue with folks who actually FISH REGULARLY... 
please tell everyone what the point was you were trying to prove.
I've.put out maybe two or three balloon rigs in 30 years ... Too much of a pain to keep up with in my opinion.
As for the guy on Seaview pier.. SoWhat !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*http://fishingrigz.com/fishing-rigs/livebait-rig.html*

Tight Lines !


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

From the Endangered Species Act.

Species = endangered or threatened....includes sea turtles.

(19) The term *"take" means to harass, harm*, pursue, hunt, shoot, wound, kill, trap, capture, or collect, *or to attempt to engage in any such conduct*.

B) *take any such species within the United States or the territorial sea of the United States*;

Your contacts, Dave, may have skipped over any of the protections ordered for sea turtles, perhaps a bit too obscure for them, but I wouldn't care to fight a judge's interpretation that using balloons fits the definition of the bold faced type in the above, regardless of anybody else's interpretations.

Now I haven't checked if the status of sea turtles has changed, but I believe the same rules could be applied to any species that MIGHT be headed in the direction of endangered or threatened. One never knows what the extremists can pull off with their fancy lingo.

Case closed here for me.


----------

